# clomid only for tren/ test pct?



## welldan (Sep 20, 2011)

My cycle tren a/test p gonna end in one week, i´m very pleased to result, gain 22lb. many suggest i need only clomid
for pct. Cycle length was 11 weeks, 100mg tren a and 100mg test p ED
is only clomid sufficient for pct? if not what else i need or do i need  anything else? i did run hcg through the cycle. I have caber and toremifene also.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 20, 2011)

You're already better off than most in that you ran hcg throughout, I think clomid will be fine, adding some aromasin would be a good idea though.

I've heard from some that toremifene is even better though I don't know much about it. I would research it though and see what the concensus is on clomid vs. toremifene and go with which ever is better


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 20, 2011)

That should be fine. 
Clomid is better used when running compounds like tren and deca.


----------



## Mooksman (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm using clomid and aromasin for my test tren pct. And damn bro how'd 700mg tren a week feel??? I got up to 500 and that was extreme. Didn't have the nuts to go higher


----------



## welldan (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the answers guys. I did keep my balls in normal size using hcg 125 iu eod and i eliminate tren cough with salbutamol inhalations spray, 
for joint problems i used Alflutop 20 days before i start cycle. For libido problems i used 
PT-141(Bremelanotide) and with Viagra i reach my goal. For high blood pressure i used pure chili powder (Malaqueta) 2 times a day 2 heap teaspoon mix in warm water. Prostate i protecting with fresh pumpkin seed and Squeezed lemon juice. My only sides was short night sleep, but afternoon nap fix this problem, it was bulking cycle so my calorie intake was high, i used aromasin 25mg 3-4 times in week through the cycle. And of course you know what aggression tren gives in workout, but that is only positive side.


----------



## GMO (Sep 21, 2011)

welldan said:


> Thanks for the answers guys. I did keep my balls in normal size using hcg 125 iu eod and i eliminate tren cough with salbutamol inhalations spray,
> for joint problems i used Alflutop 20 days before i start cycle. For libido problems i used
> PT-141(Bremelanotide) and with Viagra i reach my goal. For high blood pressure i used pure chili powder (Malaqueta) 2 times a day 2 heap teaspoon mix in warm water. Prostate i protecting with fresh pumpkin seed and Squeezed lemon juice. My only sides was short night sleep, but afternoon nap fix this problem, it was bulking cycle so my calorie intake was high, i used aromasin 25mg 3-4 times in week through the cycle. And of course you know what aggression tren gives in workout, but that is only positive side.



Clomid 100/100/75/50 and Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5 is what you want to run for PCT.  Also take 3g of Vitamin C ED to combat cortisol.

It was good that you ran hcg throughout your cycle, as it will make recovery easier.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2011)

DLEATO said:


> That should be fine.
> Clomid is better used when running compounds like tren and deca.



why is that so?


----------



## booze (Sep 21, 2011)

GMO said:


> Clomid 100/100/75/50 and Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5 is what you want to run for PCT.  Also take 3g of Vitamin C ED to combat cortisol.
> 
> It was good that you ran hcg throughout your cycle, as it will make recovery easier.



This is what ill be running as my pct. Can someone advise why aromasin is better than arimadex for pct? Thanks


----------



## GMO (Sep 21, 2011)

booze said:


> This is what ill be running as my pct. Can someone advise why aromasin is better than arimadex for pct? Thanks




Aromasin prevents estrogen rebound...adex does not.


----------



## booze (Sep 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> Aromasin prevents estrogen rebound...adex does not.



Thanks.


----------



## nka1 (Jun 22, 2012)

GMO said:


> Clomid 100/100/75/50 and Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5 is what you want to run for PCT.  Also take 3g of Vitamin C ED to combat cortisol.
> 
> It was good that you ran hcg throughout your cycle, as it will make recovery easier.



I realise that this is an old thread but i was wondering, this is the cycle i am due to run soon but i am not very sure about pct. When you say 100/100/75/50 for clomid for example, is that 100 per day for a week or per week? I want to make sure i do this properly and i have researched up to the eyeballs and cant find an answer. Also is hcg a necessity?
Thanks for any help


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 25, 2012)

nka1 said:


> I realise that this is an old thread but i was wondering, this is the cycle i am due to run soon but i am not very sure about pct. When you say 100/100/75/50 for clomid for example, is that 100 per day for a week or per week? I want to make sure i do this properly and i have researched up to the eyeballs and cant find an answer. Also is hcg a necessity?
> Thanks for any help


  100 a day for the first week.


----------



## zdaddy (Mar 18, 2014)

How much HCG per week I hear so many different things.


----------



## StanG (Mar 18, 2014)

zdaddy said:


> How much HCG per week I hear so many different things.



I do 250iu's-2x/week. Also Id do clomid AND nolva for pct..not just clomid or clomid with an AI.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 9, 2014)

GMO said:


> Aromasin prevents estrogen rebound...adex does not.



this being said, why would anyone use adex?


----------

